# Trilliths Questions



## halfpintgamer1976 (Oct 8, 2007)

What are all the Trillith's in the game.  I've been thinking about running this, but want to do some side adventures where the party finds other Trilliths. However, I have read through the books and only have counted four so far (maddness, indomitable, deception, (unknown Trillith in Crystlin). How many other Trilliths are in the campaign and what are their names.  

What is the naming process for a Trillith, it seems they are all named after something abstract. I was thinking of doing a seven sins game for Halloween and ,making each sin a Trillith.  

I am also a bit confused over what exactly kills a Trillith. I know the song of forms binds them to a body, is there a special weapon that kills special ones, like indomitable was killed by the wooden sword.  Is this based on a special weakness for each.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 8, 2007)

Trillith (I use the same spelling for singular and plural) were inspired a long time ago by a storyhour posted by resident moderator Piratecat. Back then it was a sort of troll-illithid that was really hard to kill. I ended up twisting that concept, adding in ideas from a group of Magic cards called incarnations (they gave your other creatures abilities when they were dead), and put them in my game.

Now, trillith are sort of like ghosts. They're hard to kill. If you trap them in a body, they can be killed, and if you kill them with mental or negative energy damage (like psionic attacks, or slay living), they die for real. Of course, if your players come up with a really cool idea that makes thematic sense (like tearing Balance in two by simultaneously casting rage and crushing despair on it), far be it for me to deny them the pleasure of destroying a trillith.

The trillith that make appearances in this campaign are:

Adventure 1 - Crystin has the essence of Foresight. Kathor has the essence of Justice. Both of them play a larger role in adventure 9.

Adventure 2 - Indomitability and Deception.

Adventure 4 - Madness.

Adventure 5 - Balance.

Adventure 6 - Deception returns, along with Aggression.

Adventure 8 has one. Adventures 9 and 10 have lots. Basically, each trillith is a unique creature, designed whole cloth, with abilities that fit its theme. I usually try to base them on existing monsters at least a bit, though. The one in adventure 8, for instance, is inspired by the Odopi in Monster Manual III.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 8, 2007)

And here's a quicky example of some flexible trillith.


----------

